# Film: James Dean kehrt auf die Kinoleinwände zurück!



## yaviellorien (8. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Film: James Dean kehrt auf die Kinoleinwände zurück!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Film: James Dean kehrt auf die Kinoleinwände zurück!*


----------



## HandsomeLoris (8. November 2019)

Absolutes No-Go! Einerseits ist es schlicht respektlos, die Toten "aus dem Grab" zu holen und ihr Vermächtnis möglicherweise noch mit einem schlechten Fillm zu beschmutzen. Andererseits: was bringts genau? Klar, man hat das Aussehen, aber das Charisma, der Charme, die Manierismen usw. bleiben auf der Strecke. Man kann es wohl imitieren, aber es bleibt genau das: Imitation.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. November 2019)

Ich kann verstehen, daß die Schauspieler dagegen auf die Barrikaden gehen, immerhin ist das ihr Broterwerb.
Ich bin mir sicher die Bierkutscher fanden es auch nicht scharf von moderner Technik ersetzt bzw. verdrängt zu werden.
Schlimmer noch...selbst ein wiederbelebter animierter aber lebloser James Dean, könnte womöglich immer noch um gefühlt 90% der Darsteller schauspielerisch ganze Kreise ziehen.
_"Denke ich an den nuschelnden Till Schweiger in der Nacht, bin ich schüttelnd um den Schlaf gebracht."_


----------



## steel2000 (8. November 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Absolutes No-Go! Einerseits ist es schlicht respektlos, die Toten "aus dem Grab" zu holen und ihr Vermächtnis möglicherweise noch mit einem schlechten Fillm zu beschmutzen. Andererseits: was bringts genau? Klar, man hat das Aussehen, aber das Charisma, der Charme, die Manierismen usw. bleiben auf der Strecke. Man kann es wohl imitieren, aber es bleibt genau das: Imitation.



Sehe es im Grunde ähnlich. Wobei es Grauzonen gibt, wie beispielsweise bei `Rogue One`. Todesstern ohne Tarkin? Gehört irgendwie zusammen, weshalb P. Cushing digital zum Leben erweckt wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2019)

Wo ich mir sowas vorstellen könnte, das wäre bei Musikkonzerten, dass man da alte Bands nochmal in virtueller Form auf der Bühne auftreten lässt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. November 2019)

*Film: James Dean kehrt auf die Kinoleinwände zurück!*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wo ich mir sowas vorstellen könnte, das wäre bei Musikkonzerten, dass man da alte Bands nochmal in virtueller Form auf der Bühne auftreten lässt.



Das hat in ähnlicher Art und Weise ja ABBA vor.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2019)

war doch 'nur ne frage der zeit, bis das gemacht wird.
würde beinahe wetten, dass über kurz oder lang alle oder zumindest viele filmhelden virtuell wiederauferstehen werden.
sofern es natürlich vom publikum angenommen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2019)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt ob die heutige Kinogänger-Generation überhaupt soviel Interesse an Schauspiellegenden wie James Dean zeigt dass sich der immense Kostenaufwand zur Reanimierung längst verstorbener Stars überhaupt auszahlt. Und ob die Qualität der CGI-Doubles so hoch ist das jede Restspur von Künstlichkeit ausgemerzt wird. Wir haben ja schon mit Peter Cushing in "Rogue One" einen Vorgeschmack bekommen, und naja, da muss sich schon noch einiges tun. Allein diese toten Augen und die überzogenen Bewegungen des Mundes mir haben die Illusion jäh zerstört.


----------



## maikoli (9. November 2019)

Finde ich völlig unnötig Ressourcen verschwendet. Man hat dann lediglich das Gesicht / Körper aber rein gar nichts was die Schauspieler ausmacht. Ihre Schauspielkunst kann nicht imitiert werden, und dafür wurden sie berühmt. Charakter- und Gesichtszüge haben diese Schauspieler so legendär gemacht, nicht nur ihr Aussehen wie es heute leider wohl vorrangig ist.


----------



## ArgonixX (9. November 2019)

Bitte nicht, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun... (!)
Eine Ikone, Held einer ganzen Generation, sollte nicht durch neues Fake Material zerstört werden! James Dean und das ganze Team dahinter haben es geschafft, mit 2 Filmen, die im historischen Kontext absolut revolutionär waren, die gesellschaftlichen Normen komplett neu aufzumischen. Es waren die ersten Vorboten der 68er Bewegung. Ich kann die junge Generation nur dazu ermuntern, sich „Jenseits von Eden“ und „Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun“ anzusehen, vor dem Hintergrund, dass die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen in den 50er Jahren jungen Leuten keine Freiräume erlaubten. Und jetzt ein Vietnam-Drama? Das kann doch nicht sein... Bitte nicht...


----------



## Batze (9. November 2019)

Wie schlimm soll es denn noch werden mit den ganzen Aufwärmungen? Und jetzt auch noch ein James Dean. Geht gar nicht.
Als nächstes "The King (Elvis)".
Manno, lasst sie doch Ruhen und in bester Erinnerung haben. Diesen Monetisierung Scheiß, es reicht langsam.


----------



## GorrestFump (11. November 2019)

Es geht los.
CGI ist schon lange nahe am Foto-/Videorealismus und wird immer besser.
Tote Schauspieler werden virtuell wiederbelebt und wir werden viele groteske Filme erleben. Ich bin gespannt wie es ankommt.


----------



## Loosa (11. November 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Absolutes No-Go! Einerseits ist es schlicht respektlos, die Toten "aus dem Grab" zu holen und ihr Vermächtnis möglicherweise noch mit einem schlechten Fillm zu beschmutzen. Andererseits: was bringts genau? Klar, man hat das Aussehen, aber das Charisma, der Charme, die Manierismen usw. bleiben auf der Strecke. Man kann es wohl imitieren, aber es bleibt genau das: Imitation.



Mir stellt sich da auch als erstes die Frage, wozu?
Dass sowas ikonisch wird wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Andererseits hat es den Segen der Familie. Und, wenn ich micht recht entsinne, war Marlon Brando der erste Mensch, der sich scannen ließ um auch nach seinem Ableben noch auftreten zu können. Wobei diese Scans heutzutage wohl nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind. Naja, Schauspieler wollen halt gerne unsterblich sein, da wäre Dean sicher keine Ausnahme. 

Aber "uncanny valley" ist nach wie vor nicht durchbrochen. Die Fortschritte sind wahrlich enorm. Trotzdem entlarven sich Animationen in Bewegtbildern immer noch. Actionszenen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wo ich mir sowas vorstellen könnte, das wäre bei Musikkonzerten, dass man da alte Bands nochmal in virtueller Form auf der Bühne auftreten lässt.


Das braucht man sich nicht vorzustellen, das gibt's schon:

Hier der anfang der 1990er verstorbene Frank Zappa auf der Hologram Tour 2019:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxQzjORD9Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

